# Vanes hitting riser shelf



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Yep, need a lower profile vane, at least to start with. Hard to shoot the blazer profile off a recurve. There may be some other issues at play like arrow spine, plunger tenstion, form etc but initially i'd recommend lower profile vanes.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Blazers are bad for finger shooters for a number of reasons. Too high for starters, too stiff to be forgiving on contact, and too heavy - which makes the tail end of the arrow act stiff and offers less clearance than an arrow fletched with lighter vanes (the reason so many recurve archers use mylar vanes). Finally, you might get away with them if you raise your nocking point about 1/4"


----------



## EmraldArcher (Mar 29, 2016)

baller said:


> There may be some other issues at play like arrow spine, plunger tenstion, form etc....


When I nock an arrow and look from directly behind it I can see there is no clearance between the vane and the shelf.

Would these other things still be a potential factor if there is not enough clearance to begin with?


----------



## EmraldArcher (Mar 29, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> Blazers are bad for finger shooters for a number of reasons. Too high for starters, too stiff to be forgiving on contact, and too heavy - which makes the tail end of the arrow act stiff and offers less clearance than an arrow fletched with lighter vanes (the reason so many recurve archers use mylar vanes). Finally, you might get away with them if you raise your nocking point about 1/4"


Unfortunately these were the only arrows the shop I bought my bow from had in stock that had the proper spine stiffness. Apparently a 31" draw length/26# draw weight aren't a very commonly stocked combination when it comes to arrows. They were only like $4 a piece so I wasn't too concerned if I needed to replace them pretty quickly. I'm getting decent enough groups with them at the short distances I'm shooting at the moment (10-20 meters) while I work on my form so I just wanted to make sure it wasn't something I was doing wrong mechanically.


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

Getting them refletched should be easy enough though, right?


----------



## EmraldArcher (Mar 29, 2016)

Varza said:


> Getting them refletched should be easy enough though, right?


I would assume so but I wanted to make sure that was the best course of action before I did it.


----------



## collider (Nov 3, 2015)

Try raising your nocking point. My nock slipped recently + I ripped half my bottom vanes before I figured out something was up... Not sure how much experience you have, but re-fletching is pretty easy.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

EmraldArcher said:


> Unfortunately these were the only arrows the shop I bought my bow from had in stock that had the proper spine stiffness. Apparently a 31" draw length/26# draw weight aren't a very commonly stocked combination when it comes to arrows. They were only like $4 a piece so I wasn't too concerned if I needed to replace them pretty quickly. I'm getting decent enough groups with them at the short distances I'm shooting at the moment (10-20 meters) while I work on my form so I just wanted to make sure it wasn't something I was doing wrong mechanically.


I'd lay money on it that if they are pre-fletched with blazers, they are not the correct spine for your setup. Those are compound arrows, and probably 600 spine at the weakest. Does it say what spine they are?


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

My 2 cents is if you are shooting recurve, buy yourself a fletcher, and learn to make your own arrows. Unless you have a bow shop that does a lot with Recurve rigs, you will be hard pressed to get anything local that will work for you.

Vane-Tec makes a good vane if you don't want to fight (or pay) for the spin wings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

EmraldArcher said:


> Unfortunately these were the only arrows the shop I bought my bow from had in stock that had the proper spine stiffness. Apparently a 31" draw length/26# draw weight aren't a very commonly stocked combination when it comes to arrows.


Completely too stiiff. Even full length. Thats a compound arrow. No way it spines in for a 26 lb bow. And as already stated, blazer vanes with finger release are no good. Too high, too heavy.

Chris


----------



## EmraldArcher (Mar 29, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> I'd lay money on it that if they are pre-fletched with blazers, they are not the correct spine for your setup. Those are compound arrows, and probably 600 spine at the weakest. Does it say what spine they are?


They're 400 spine Carbon Storm.


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

chrstphr said:


> Completely too stiiff. Even full length. Thats a compound arrow. No way it spines in for a 26 lb bow. And as already stated, blazer vanes with finger release are no good. Too high, too heavy.
> 
> Chris


Yeah I should have said, it's likely not JUST the vanes. I've had the same problem when my arrows were WAY too stiff. And it made sense too...


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

EmraldArcher said:


> They're 400 spine Carbon Storm.


no way they will shoot well from a 26lb bow. Need 45-50 lbs for a 400 spine 31 inch arrow. Pro shop really said this would spine for you at 26lbs? 

I think they only come 340, 400 and 500 spine. all way too stiff. 


Chris


----------



## EmraldArcher (Mar 29, 2016)

chrstphr said:


> no way they will shoot well from a 26lb bow. Need 45-50 lbs for a 400 spine 31 inch arrow. Pro shop really said this would spine for you at 26lbs?
> 
> I think they only come 340, 400 and 500 spine. all way too stiff.
> 
> ...


Yea, they said I needed a 400 spine arrow for my bow setup/draw length. They said that at my draw length it's actually about a 35# weight I'm drawing.


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

I would not call that place a pro shop, not by any stretch of the imagination with recommendations like that.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

It is almost definitely a spine issue. The arrow oscillates as it leaves the bow. A perfectly spined arrow will be at its maximum clearance as it passes the rest. Too weak or too stiff and it will have completed either not enough or too many oscillations by the time it leaves the bow (which is the main cause of clearance issues). Here is a video demonstrating the dynamic spine behavior of a well tuned bow. There should be plenty of room for clearance regardless of vane profile. However, a lower profile vane (or feather) definitely couldnt hurt. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO102jz8sFM


----------



## EmraldArcher (Mar 29, 2016)

chrstphr said:


> I think they only come 340, 400 and 500 spine. all way too stiff.
> 
> 
> Chris


If I'm reading the Easton chart correctly a 500 spine arrow is fine for 35# at 31" no?


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

EmraldArcher said:


> If I'm reading the Easton chart correctly a 500 spine arrow is fine for 35# at 31" no?


Yes, but do get your drawweight MEASURED at your drawlength, because limb# labeling and bow setting may not be close to the guesstimates. And then it's just to get started. Best thing is to visit a archery shop where they let you shoot different spined arrows (preferably unfletched) and send you home with the one that flies best.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

EmraldArcher said:


> Yea, they said I needed a 400 spine arrow for my bow setup/draw length. They said that at my draw length it's actually about a 35# weight I'm drawing.


Figured. That's what we get these days from 99% of "pro shops" that try to recommend arrows for a recurve archer. 

31" and even 35# will need something like 700 spine.


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

check out plunger stiffness , I guess there is the problem


----------



## EmraldArcher (Mar 29, 2016)

ThomVis said:


> Yes, but do get your drawweight MEASURED at your drawlength, because limb# labeling and bow setting may not be close to the guesstimates. And then it's just to get started. Best thing is to visit a archery shop where they let you shoot different spined arrows (preferably unfletched) and send you home with the one that flies best.


35# is the weight at my length.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

- typical advice (from my anecdotal observation) scenario from a compound oriented pro shop, where most of the employees are clueless about the target recurve arena.


- just as an fyi, 'if' everything about the arrow was a correct fit for your bow - except that the vanes were too high profile - there's no law against the quick and dirty/easy solution of taking a pair of scissors or clippers and just trimming them down to a profile that provides clearance


----------

